# Customer service or lack there of by Litespeed, still terrible? Quality frames?



## mtnbikerva1

I have seen a few horrible Reviews and comments about lightspeed and they’re terrible customer service or lack there of. Is this true to this day or has there been managerial changes and a great increase in customer service and true warranty coverage?
Two companies are telling me not to buy Lynskey that Litespeed frames are much lighter and better quality Ti.
Overall company quality?


----------



## pmf

If you do a little research, you'll find that the guy who founded Litespeed sold it and signed a do not compete agreement. When it lapsed, he started making bikes under his name -- Lynskey. So he is the original Litespeed. The titanium either company uses is the same alloy -- either 3/2.5 or 6/4. The latter being harder to work with (more expensive) and more brittle. Both Lynskey and LS shape their tubes to make their bikes continually "better". There may be some explanation why a helix shaped tube is better than a round one, but I'd say its just marketing. There really hasn't been much innovation in making titanium bike frames for decades. You can find Lynskey bikes on sale more often than Litespeed. Sometimes they put them on ebay for pretty good prices. I don't think either company has stellar customer service after you buy the bike, but titanium frames are really tough. The possibility you'd need customer service is pretty remote.


----------



## Jadocs

I just took delivery of a T2 a few weeks ago. My recent experience was nothing short of extraordinary. The sales and customer support truly set a new level in my mind. The quality of the bike and build was beyond my expectations.


----------



## mtnbikerva1

I bought the litespeed GRAVEL. I love it so far! I really do not ride my road bike anymore.


----------

